# Medium stiffness boot with wide toe box?



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Where I live I really have limited options for trying on a bunch of different boot brands, but I think I have a decent idea of my foot for something to look for. I like traditional lace vrs boa.

I have skinnier ankles and a wide foot so I'm looking for a boot with a narrow heel cup and a wider toe box. I recently purchased Reebok crossfit nano shoes for working out and running which have a similar shape and they did wonders for my feet. I believe 32 has that shape and have been looking into the TM-TWO. A shop near me does carry 32 but they have not gotten in any new gear yet and dont have my size or many options in last year stuff. 

I also found a set of 2014 DC Unit boots, but am not sure how DC fit and there are no shops I know of around that carry DC boots. I have not been able to find ANY real info on how these boots are. I do really like how the laces have a lock so you can tighten both sections for traditional laces.

My Ride Triads are nice and still in good condition due to lack of riding last year, but they dont hold my heel down super well. Also the new liners do NOT hold the tounge of them in place and they comes loose and drives me nuts! I miss the old velcro strap in them on the liners.

My only real options for trying on brands near me are Burton, Salomon (had a bad experience with they fell apart super fast), ThirtyTwo (when stock gets in), thats about all I know of.

Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks Henry.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

can't go wrong with TM-Twos, I just got another pair. They don't have an "extra" wide toebox like they may have 5 years ago, but they are still gonna be roomier there then say a Nike, just require some heatmolding/bootfitting. (for this I cut up socks and wear the bottom part around my forefoot, 2-3 pairs all fat then a regular pair over those for 20 minutes after getting the liners hot in the dryer). This depends on how tight you like to buy boots of course. I have to murder my feet and the boots to get into 9's but they eventually fit like a glove. I'm trying 10s this year. 

The heel hold system is rad.


----------

